# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 6/26/08



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

Great ride tonight!  Thanks to Nate from Crankfire.com for giving us the tour and giving us a decent pace to try and keep up with.  We did the whole loop in a bit under 2 hours which is a much faster pace than we had on Tuesday.  I'm way too tired to post much else right now.  I did one poser picture today, I'm not even sure it's worth posting though.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Also want to thank Nate for the tour even tough I bailed early. I'll need to really rest up next time i know he is leading:smile:

Brian how was that last leg going that way? About the same as the way we did it?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I did one *poser* picture today, I'm not even sure it's worth posting though.



I take it only Greg and I are in the pic:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Also want to thank Nate for the tour even tough I bailed early. I'll need to really rest up next time i know he is leading:smile:
> 
> Brian how was that last leg going that way? About the same as the way we did it?



I think that last leg was a little easier on the way back than the way we did it.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

*Rad ride*

That was one helluva great ride. Best so far this season. Nassahegan is radical. Thanks so much again Nate for being the tour guide, your patience and pushing us a little; okay a lot. I think I have that loop firmly set in the brain now too.

I felt pretty good on this ride and even got up the sack to ride that stupid little bridge I freaked out on on Tuesday. The second half of that loop Jeff was great. No real climbs, but a lot of on and off technical stuff which Brian and I couldn't seem to get a rhythm on. The highlight on that leg of the ride was when my seat malfunctioned. As I'm tightening it up, here comes a group of guys ripping through. I noticed a few Crankfire.com shirts. I let 3 of them pass. Thinking the coast is clear I start behind them and soon hear two more right behind me. It was interesting trying to hold their pace which I did okay with, but almost died in the process. Luckily, Nate and Brian and the first three CFers were stopped a bit up the trail. We let them continue on and the last stretch of the loop was some of that fun twisty turny smooth singletrack. Good stuff.

I'm hooked now more than ever. What a great ride. Looking forward to beating this bike down so I can get a real one soon. I'm spent, but it feels great. Nate's a super nice guy. Thanks again for leading us!
:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm practically limping today.  I got several parts of my bike bashed into my legs last night, especially from the one semi-OTB incident.  It's all worth it though, great ride!  I was happy that I rode more stuff last night than I did on Tuesday.  I've still got a long way to go, but that's the fun of it.


----------



## severine (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a great ride, guys!  :beer:  Wow, Nate must be really fast!  (Or I'm REALLY slow )

Nice to see the MTB community on here thriving!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2008)

I am dragging today, didn't want to get out of bed since my body is sore all over. I definitely have a long long way to go, but if we keep attempting rides like this the body should eventually get used to it.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 27, 2008)

very excellent...glad you guys got out and the weather cooperated.....looking forward to sundays ride


steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Sunday's ride still in the afternoon?

If so I think I will pass on this one. I prefer to ride in the morning so I have the rest of the day. This weekend is also supposed to be hot and I would rather ride early while it is still reasonable out.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 27, 2008)

It was great riding with you guys!   It was a good ride last night, exactly what I needed - a decent pace was had on a solid loop.  Though it was definitely a faster pace than I was hoping for!  I really got to get out more.    And I said it last night, but you guys need to give yourselves more credit!   You all cruised right along and came out healthy and alive - and some of those trails are certainly no gimmies!     

Even now, I am still hating that climb.

Just let me know if you ever want to get out for some more tours,  plenty of other trails there (and I tend to think the Lamsons area might be getting a bit over ridden this year....)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Though it was definitely a faster pace than I was hoping for!



You set the pace.  We were no where near that pace when we rode on Tuesday.  We started at around the same time and I think it was about 10 after 8 by the time we finally got to 69 (or maybe that's when we got to the cars after riding down 69), that's around the same time that we finished the whole ride last night.



Crankfire said:


> Even now, I am still hating that climb.
> 
> Just let me know if you ever want to get out for some more tours,  plenty of other trails there (and I tend to think the Lamsons area might be getting a bit over ridden this year....)



That climb kicked my arse.  Call me crazy, but I like it.  It's going to be a challenge of mine to be able to ride the whole thing in one shot.  I know I have the energy to do it, I need to be able to pick a good line though.  It would probably help if I could get into the granny ring too....

I'm definitely up for some more tours.  I'd like to see some more trails, like more of the stuff around the Session's area.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That climb kicked my arse.  Call me crazy, but I like it.  It's going to be a challenge of mine to be able to ride the whole thing in one shot.  I know I have the energy to do it, I need to be able to pick a good line though.  It would probably help if I could get into the granny ring too....


Yeah, but you were impressive on that climb!  You were right on my ass the whole way up, and yeah, having your granny gear might just help    It's just that last little up, you climb and climb, and your energy at that point is sucked away, then blam!  "Hey climb this!  Oh... and here is a big root you have to hump over...."   Makes me sad because you get sooo close...   that last bit gets me more often than not  :-(

I hate it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Yeah, but you were impressive on that climb!  You were right on my ass the whole way up, and yeah, having your granny gear might just help    It's just that last little up, you climb and climb, and your energy at that point is sucked away, then blam!  "Hey climb this!  Oh... and here is a big root you have to hump over...."   Makes me sad because you get sooo close...   that last bit gets me more often than not  :-(
> 
> I hate it.



For some reason I want to try this, sounds like fun.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> For some reason I want to try this, sounds like fun.



You would love this ride.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweet! We scored an official Crankfire entry for this ride:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=422

Thanks for the nod, Nate!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Yeah, but you were impressive on that climb!  You were right on my ass the whole way up, and yeah, having your granny gear might just help    It's just that last little up, you climb and climb, and your energy at that point is sucked away, then blam!  "Hey climb this!  Oh... and here is a big root you have to hump over...."   Makes me sad because you get sooo close...   that last bit gets me more often than not  :-(
> 
> I hate it.



Thanks for the compliment.  I like climbs with some challenge in them, gives me a good goal to work towards. :beer:


----------

